# Awesome books for everyone



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Was looking through 2 of my favorite books and thought I would share them with everyone. Whether you are a newb or a pro there is useful information for you in these books. Jack Koehler is very knowledgeable when it comes to slingshots and he can convey that info in such a way that it is easily understood. In my opinion if you have a slingshot then you should have these books


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I made certain our local library has these.

I also have copies that I have either lianed or gifted to someone

Good info and well presented.

For n new shooters I recommend reading Dominant Eye & Hand section last ... snd not until you've held and shot your slingshot a few hundred times...because people tend to over think if they have new knowledge on their mind. But if you just shoot your body and mind will...just shoot.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

These books are great!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

will be looking for them now Thanks


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

A quick note, I ordered mine from his ebay store and he even autographed them


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

I have seen those and was wondering about them.
One more question answered. Thanks Raventree.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

It would be great to have/gift some tangible reading material. Its a lot harder to not read a book when its sitting on a table reminding you of its presence. Verses trying to read something on the computer. Thanks for thinking of us. Im calling my library for this later today.


----------

